# Where to buy CTS Pots in Canada?



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea where the best place to buy CTS log pots in Canada?

Thanks,

dj


ATTN MODS: please delete this thread as I've moved it to the Guitar Tech section. Thanks, dj


----------

